# shindaiwa 357



## nepmgmt (May 4, 2007)

i am looking into a new climbing saw and was looking at the shindaiwa 357 just wondering if anyone has any experience with them any info is great thanks


----------



## 04ultra (May 4, 2007)

nepmgmt said:


> i am looking into a new climbing saw and was looking at the shindaiwa 357 just wondering if anyone has any experience with them any info is great thanks





I have a local tree service that has a couple of them... They are a bit heavy..Seem to run good if you can live with the weight..




.


----------



## BostonBull (May 4, 2007)

Get a Stihl 200T and dont look back. So far these are the best power to weight ratio on the market for a clinming saw PERIOD!
Retail MSRP is 549.95 with a 14" bar and chain.

If money is an object than look at the other climbing saws out there.


----------



## xxl (May 4, 2007)

*stihl*

That 200T stihl is great If on a bugey echo has some nice ones to


----------



## GIZROID (May 6, 2007)

*Don't do it.*

I have had a 357 for 3 yrs. It is a great ground saw but a terrible climbing saw. It has a lot of torque but turns pretty slow compared to the Stihl 200t. The brake mount broke on this after 1 yr. The off switch on this saw is in a difficult place to reach and makes this saw awkward in the tree and it is heavy. I have a Stihl 200 t and i love it. I love the 357 but only on the ground.


----------



## beowulf343 (May 6, 2007)

Forget the red 357. Go with the orange 357 instead.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## rbtree (May 6, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Get a Stihl 200T and dont look back. So far these are the best power to weight ratio on the market for a clinming saw PERIOD!
> Retail MSRP is 549.95 with a 14" bar and chain.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Actually, that's not true. The current Husky climb saws are working out quite well, relative to in the past. Power is similar, weight and price are less. Longevity and reliability is much improved. I like 200T's and feel they're the better designed saw..but I prefer the shape of the Huskys and the saw attachment is far better.


----------



## ckliff (May 6, 2007)

*357*

i've had a 357 for 5yrs, bought the 200T last summer & will never look back.
it is like being a little kid, and then growing up to be a BIG BOY!


----------



## Slvrmple72 (May 6, 2007)

rbtree said:


> BostonBull said:
> 
> 
> > Get a Stihl 200T and dont look back. So far these are the best power to weight ratio on the market for a clinming saw PERIOD!
> ...


----------



## Tree Machine (May 6, 2007)

I found the 357 to be OK, good power, but it ate through a tank of gas far too fast for the amount of cutting it did; critical point when you're the only man on the crew. I converted the 357 into a power planer full time so it doesn't do tree work anymore.


----------



## nepmgmt (May 8, 2007)

was looking around at other saws and found the solo top Handel think its the 633 any good seams to have loads of power but never used one any thoughts. thanks for all the replies so far great info but the sthil is a little to much for me right now


----------



## Stumper (May 17, 2007)

The Solo 637 is a higher displacement version of the 633-(637 is 40cc) and quite light in weight- I find it to be a very good climbing saw..... but even so it is NOT in the same league as the 200T power outputwise.


----------



## PTS (May 17, 2007)

I have to disagree with these guys. 357 is the only option. I agree weight is an issue for climbing. I don't deny that. If you are using it out of a bucket. I can't see using anything else. Torque is the secret. Lean on it and it keeps cutting. As far as long lasting. We have been running them for a few years and we fix a few broken piece but it is because guys had there head up somewhere it wasn't suppose to be, and we ran it over, dropped it out of the bucket, dropped a limb on it, something stupid like that. I wouldn't use anything else.

I also like the on off switch. It is at the tip of your finger really easy to shut off when you are climbing. I use a bungi lanyard for my climbing saw and I will make my cut hit the off switch and then free up my hands and I have never noticed a problem with the switch being "out of reach"


----------



## xxl (May 26, 2007)

Have not use the357 but i will say the stihl 200t rocks used it a few times did not want to give it up:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nepmgmt (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks for all te replies but after all the talk about the 357 and having a blower by shindowa and the gas that thing goes threw the solo is on the top of my list. the stihl is my dream but out of my price range for now anyone use the solo top handle or have any thing good or bad about it.


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 6, 2007)

My guys told me don't drag anything else home that says solo or efco on it. They like the 200T of course and the echo341 is good for a lower priced climbing saw. 357 is pretty heavy.


----------



## nepmgmt (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks again for all the replies i will def check out the echo looks like a good saw was up at shelter tree getting a new saddle (got the glide boy was it worth the money) and took a look at the husky i liked it but the one thing i liked and didn't like was the on off switch it seemed once u rev ed it and then let go of the handle it would shut off. never started it but just looked at it so this might not be true


----------



## BobEMoto (Jun 9, 2007)

nepmgmt said:


> thanks for all te replies but after all the talk about the 357 and having a blower by shindowa and the gas that thing goes threw the solo is on the top of my list. the stihl is my dream but out of my price range for now anyone use the solo top handle or have any thing good or bad about it.



If price is a problem, you might consider the MS192T. Not quite as much power, but still works well.


----------

